# Kali Illustrisimo?



## DogsofWar.cc (Mar 4, 2002)

Any Kali Illustrisimo instructors in the Sacramento, Ca area? Please send your answers to our website.
DogsofWar.cc 
Thanks


----------



## arnisador (Apr 10, 2002)

The art was discussed in this thread.


----------

